# DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul



## BigBoymann (8. Mai 2019)

*DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Ich hoffe hier bin ich richtig  

Ich hab von Sky ein CI+ Modul mit leider gepairter Karte (also im ehemals genutzten Receiver funktioniert das leider alles nicht mehr), bedeutet Karte und Modul sind miteinander verheiratet.

Da ich aber nicht nur am TV (der integriert einen Kartenleser hat und daher ohne Receiver funktioniert) Sky gucken möchte, sondern auch am Wochenende regelmäßig in meiner Gartenlaube Bundesliga schauen möchte, brauche ich nun einen SAT Receiver der die CI+ Karte verarbeiten kann. Da das leider nicht mein Spezialgebiet ist, ich aber keine Lust auf Try & Error habe dachte ich ich frage mal nach. Was ich schon herausgefunden habe, dass nicht einfach jeder Receiver wo CI+ dransteht auch CI+ hat. Die teuren Dual Receiver mit Festplatte etc. fallen für mich auch raus, es geht um ein wenig Bundesliga auf Sky schauen über den Beamer, daher natürlich so günstig wie möglich. 

Sky Go ist übrigens raus, trotz extrem guter WLAN Werte (jenseits der 300MBit) schafft es mein PC regelmäßig keine verbindung herzustellen und/oder das Bild nur extrem verpixelt wiederzugeben. Sky Go ist kurzum ******* (AMD HexaCore (natürlich kein Ryzen, alter A10 irgendwas)mit 8GB RAM und frischer WIN 10 Installtion). Daher würde ich mich über eine Empfehlung über einen guten aber günstigen Receiver sehr freuen. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## colormix (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver fÃ¼r Sky CI+ Modul*

Gibt ein paar wenige Sky Zertifizierte ich finde aber die Liste nicht mehr.
Über Wlan streamen  "DLNA" können nur wenige  Receiver und nur die teuren Modelle  (Technisat, Humax, VU+ usw..), die du ja nicht willst ! beim PC/Notebook/Mobil  braucht man dann den VLC Player dafür  und PC und Notebook muss WLan haben .

Der Aufwand  lohnt für dich auch nicht extra einen gute E2  Receiver mit entsprechenden Modul zu kaufen, 
wäre es nicht am einfachsten    diesen Sky Receiver  zu nehmen ? Ich halte zwar von diesem Zwangs Boxen nichts weil ich Wert darauf lege, aber wenn einem das nicht so Wichtig ist kann doch so einem nehmen ?

Das letzte lad dir mal ein Wlan App runter  mit dem  Fone
Android Apps on Google Play


schau mal nach auf welchem Chanel das ist und wie stark der Chanel belegt ist ? ggf fest einen anderen Wlan Chanel einstellen der nicht so stark belastet ist !


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Wenn auf einem Gerät CI+ draufsteht, muss der auch das CI+ Modul ohne wenn und aber schlucken. Wenn die Karte eh schon mit dem Modul verheiratet ist, bleibt dir auch nichts anderes übrig.
Da du ja auch nicht aufzeichnen möchtest, trifft dich die ganze Gängelungs-Problematik auch nicht.
Falls ein CI+ Gerät das Modul nicht schlucken sollte... tja, willkommen in der tollem DRM-Welt (siehe mein Avatar)! 

Receiver mit Tunertypen: S, Slots: CI+ Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Vielleicht der Technisat S5 für unter 100€.


----------



## colormix (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Wenn auf einem Gerät CI+ draufsteht, muss der auch das CI+ Modul ohne wenn und aber schlucken :



Außer wenn man s.g.  Programmierbare Module  von anderen Herstellern  nimmt,
die  Sky, HD plus...  tauglich gemacht werden können ,
da kommen nach mal Fehler bei bestimmte Karten Neuere Gesperrt sind ,
 die müssen   erst  eingerichtet werden mit der  passender  Firmware *g*.


----------



## DooNeo (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> Außer wenn man s.g.  Programmierbare Module  von anderen Herstellern  nimmt,
> die  Sky, HD plus...  tauglich gemacht werden können



Wann kann bei sky keine anderen Modul mehr nehmen wie z.b. Alphacrypt light funktioniert wegs der Hardware nichtmehr.

Endweder eine ungepairte mit oscam oder sky modul ab in ne E2 box.


----------



## colormix (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Das  kostet 78 € z.z dem Teil zum Programmieren ,
dazu dann noch ein  Receiver , ,nur wegen einem Sender kucken würde ich diese Aufwand  nicht  machen ,
ich weiß nicht ob dieser Sky Kastem Wlan hat und kann und darüber wlan streamen  geht ? da musser mal bei Sky fragen 
den Zwangs Sky Kasten nehmen  wenn  die Ansprüche steigen   sich über das Gerät ärgern *g*.

---
Kein weiterer Receiver notwendig. Einfach die Sky Q App herunterladen
---
geht  vielleicht  auch?


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Er will doch überhaupt nix per WLAN streamen..
Das Sky GO Problem liegt auch nicht an seinem schlechten WLAN sondern einfach an Sky GO/Sky Ticket. Da hab ich teilweise auch 480p mit Gbit Ethernet und einer 250er Leitung.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Er will doch überhaupt nix per WLAN streamen..
> Das Sky GO Problem liegt auch nicht an seinem schlechten WLAN sondern einfach an Sky GO/Sky Ticket. Da hab ich teilweise auch 480p mit Gbit Ethernet und einer 250er Leitung.



Du  hast so was nicht ich ja um HD  und UHD Inhalte zu   streamen braucht man auch kein Wlan mit 5 GHz das packt auch locker 2.4 ,
selber schon gemacht ...
5 G kann auch kein Receiver die sind Alle bei 2.4 .


----------



## Venom89 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Wenn wir von den Datenraten einer 4K bluray sprechen, funktioniert das mit Sicherheit nicht mit 2,4Ghz.


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> Du  hast so was nicht ich ja um HD  und UHD Inhalte zu   streamen braucht man auch kein Wlan mit 5 GHz das packt auch locker 2.4 ,
> selber schon gemacht ...
> 5 G kann auch kein Receiver die sind Alle bei 2.4 .


Entschuldigung aber was habe ich nicht?  Daraus werde ich gerade nicht schlau. Wie kommst du jetzt auf die WLAN Frequenzen? Bei Sky GO geht es nicht um lokales Streaming, das ist Sky über Internet, ich denke nicht das du das per LTE Stick schon gemacht hast.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber was habe ich nicht?  Daraus werde ich gerade nicht schlau. Wie kommst du jetzt auf die WLAN Frequenzen? .


ich habe das so verstanden das er vom Receiver zum Garten Stremen will und wenn das nur wenige Meter sind  kann man das  auch über Wlan machen.

Wenn  ein  Wlan Chanel stark  ausgelastet ist  kann es schon mal Probleme geben,  daher das  mit der App und den Router fest auf einem besseren Chanel einstellen,
im Fritzbox Router gibt es u.a eine Option Bandbreite für TV Multimedia Inhalte reservieren das sollte man aktiveren wenn es Probleme gibt .


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe das so verstanden das er vom Receiver zum Garten Stremen will und wenn das nur wenige Meter sind  kann man das  auch über Wlan machen.


Neee, er sucht einfach nur einen Receiver mit CI+ Schacht damit er seine Karte vom normalen TV mit in die Gartenhütte nehmen kann um dort Sky via Satellit zu empfangen.


----------



## colormix (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Dann lies mal den 2. Absatz vom 1. Post  der  unübersichtlich ist > ob ein anderer Neu Receiver das Wlan Problem beseitigt ist   fraglich ?   u.n.d
wenn   handelsüblichen kauft  kann man nicht mehr aufnahmen von Sky,
 da braucht  er  das spezielles Modul was weiter oben genannte wurde,  ob das dann funktioniert ist Glücksache und  weil es illegal ist kein Rechtsanspruch auf Funktion .
2. Receiver mit CI+kaufen und 2. Karte von Sky besorgen so würde ich das z.b. machen  für die Gartenlaube , Karte immer um stecken ist eh blöde .


----------



## fipS09 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> Dann lies mal den 2. Absatz vom 1. Post  der  unübersichtlich ist > ob ein anderer Neu Receiver das Wlan Problem beseitigt ist   fraglich ?   u.n.d
> wenn   handelsüblichen kauft  kann man nicht mehr aufnahmen von Sky,
> da braucht  er  das spezielles Modul was weiter oben genannte wurde,  ob das dann funktioniert ist Glücksache und  weil es illegal ist kein Rechtsanspruch auf Funktion .



Es gibt kein WLAN Problem, du bringst mich noch zum heulen.. Der Post ist übrigens verglichen mit manch anderen wirklich übersichtlich. Warum soll das nicht funktionieren wenn der das CI+ Modul mit in einen anderen Receiver nimmt? Solange er nicht mehrere Karten haben will sehe ich das Problem nicht, bin was Sky über Sat angeht allerdings auch Laie. Von Aufnehmen hat er überhaupt nix gesagt, es geht im nur darum in der Gartenhütte Fußball zu schauen.

Ich versuche das nochmal zu klären: Es gibt für Sky Kunden einen Möglichkeit über das Internet Sky anzuschauen, das nennt sich "Sky Go". Da hat man jedoch unabhängig von der Leitung, dem Wlan oder was auch immer ständig Qualitätseinbußen. Er wollte lediglich nochmal verdeutlichen das Sky Go für ihn KEINE Alternative ist, es gibt schlicht kein Wlan Problem, er hat es lediglich in einem Nebensatz erwähnt. Les mal die Überschrift ("DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul") und überlege was der TE suchen könnte. 

Genau das was dort steht wird auch gesucht, du fragst doch auch nicht nach Problemen mit dem Rasensprenger, nur weil er eine Gartenhütte erwähnt hat. Was Receiver angeht hast du wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Ahnung als ich und solltest ihm eher etwas empfehlen können.
Eine kurze Recherche liefert mir den hier: https://www.amazon.de/TechniSat-Tec...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B005HPS3CU ob es noch was günstigeres gibt ist mir auf die schnelle nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## colormix (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube der Sky go hat  gar keine Karte mehr das wird im Chip  gespeichert  ?  das da vielleicht keine Karte bei ist ?

Billige Sat  Receiver  mit CI+ gibt es ohne ende für nur 1. Sender reicht so einer aus nur zum kucken und nicht aufnahmen braucht man auch kein spezielles  Modul   reicht ein   standardmäßiges  locker aus .


----------



## fipS09 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> Billige Sat  Receiver  mit CI+ gibt es ohne ende für nur 1. Sender reicht so einer aus nur zum kucken und nicht aufnahmen braucht man auch kein spezielles  Modul   reicht ein   standardmäßiges  locker aus .


Lassen wir Sky Go mal komplett außen vor. Er hat ein CI+ Modul, da kann man bei Sky soweit ich das sehe eh nicht aufnehmen. Das Sky CI Plus-Modul - Sky - Hilfecenter
Er sucht einfach nur eine stinknormalen Receiver in den er die Karte stecken kann. Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung ob jeder Receiver mit CI+ Schacht funktioniert oder ob die extra für Sky zertifiziert sein müssen.


----------



## colormix (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Nur zum kucken und nur ein Sender braucht an  auch kleinen Extra Receiver  jeder neuere TV hat CI+ das   reicht  zum kucken,
aber so eine Zwangs Box kommt mir nicht ins Haus meine Ansprüche sind höher .


----------



## fipS09 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> Nur zum kucken und nur ein Sender braucht an  auch kleinen Extra Receiver  jeder neuere TV hat CI+ das   reicht  zum kucken


Ja so nutzt er das ja auch im Wohnzimmer, er möchte es aber mit in die Gartenhütte nehmen weil er dort auch mal Fußball schauen möchte. Da der TV dort scheinbar keinen CI+ Schacht hat sucht er eben einen günstigen Receiver, dürfte billiger werden als sich einen neuen TV zu kaufen.


----------



## colormix (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

im WZ den Sky Zwangs Kasten mit dem  man aufnahmen kann,
 im Garten  2.  TV braucht er   nur ein  stink normales Sky Modul mit Sky Karte mehr   nicht    keinen Extra Receiver.

Er wird ja nicht so ein Test 2. TV Lösung haben wie ich 
31.5  Zoll LG Monitor "IPS" mit TechniCorder ISIO SC als Tuner , 470 SSD ,    PC 2.1 Sound System  100  Watt  für Ton ,
sondern einen normalen TV   .


----------



## fipS09 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> im WZ den Sky Zwangs Kasten mit dem  man aufnahmen kann,
> im Garten  2.  TV braucht er   nur ein  stink normales Sky Modul mit Sky Karte mehr   nicht    keinen Extra Receiver..


Ich versuche es nochmal  Er hat keinen "Sky Zwangs Kasten" sondern nur das CI+ Modul. Lies nochmal diesen Satz hier:


> *Da ich aber nicht nur am TV (der integriert einen Kartenleser hat und daher ohne Receiver funktioniert) Sky gucken möchte*, sondern auch am Wochenende regelmäßig in meiner Gartenlaube Bundesliga schauen möchte, *brauche ich nun einen SAT Receiver der die CI+ Karte verarbeiten kann.*


Der TV im Wohnzimmer hat einen CI+ Schacht -> Er steckt das Modul einfach rein und schaut
Der TV im Gartenhaus hat offenbar KEINEN CI+ Schacht -> Er braucht DORT einen Receiver


----------



## colormix (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Hatter wohl im Garten Röhren TV ,
 schon seit ca, 2010/11   ist CI+  Standard in  jedem  TV
hatte Alle 32 Zoll Modelle schon .


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> schon seit ca, 2010/11   ist CI+  Standard in  jedem  TV


Und die Weisheit wird von dir woher genommen? Die Datenblätter aller erhältlichen Fernseher gelesen?



> hatte Alle 32 Zoll Modelle schon .


Du hattest also alle erhältlichen 32 Zoll Modelle?


----------



## Venom89 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Seine Lese Kompetenz scheint auch nicht die beste zu sein.


----------



## Redrudi (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Nun hat der Te immer noch keinen Resi.


----------



## DOcean (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Online Handbuecher zu Sky Geraeten - Sky - Hilfecenter

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will nimmet eines der Geräte von der Liste....


----------



## fipS09 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



DOcean schrieb:


> Online Handbuecher zu Sky Geraeten - Sky - Hilfecenter
> 
> Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will nimmet eines der Geräte von der Liste....



wobei ich glaube das sind die Geräte die direkt mit Sky klar kommen, also ohne CI+ Modul. Laut der Beschreibung soll es mit jedem Gerät mit CI+ Schacht funktionieren, ob das wirklich so ist kann ich wie bereits erwähnt nicht sagen.


----------



## Redrudi (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Hier eine Liste von Sky welcher Receiver getestet sind mit Modul.

https://www.sky.de/hilfecenter/medi...3f092e6002443/original/Liste-Receiver-Sky.pdf

Aber ehrlich,da würde ich mir lieber ein E2 hinstellen wo das Modul auch drin läuft und mir dadurch alle Möglichkeiten offen halten. Schon das man sich dort eine festplatte dranhängen kann mit allen möglichen Urlaubsfilmen.


----------



## colormix (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



Poulton schrieb:


> Du hattest also alle erhältlichen 32 Zoll Modelle?



Gesehen im Fachhandel , dazu muss man nicht alle Modelle haben  und gekauft haben , nur um einen TV Sender zu sehen würde ich nicht so ein großen Aufwand machen für die Gartenlaube , zu hause ist was anderes .


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Was quatscht Du eigentlich immer von "einem TV-Sender"? Ist Dir eigentlich klar, was mit Sky gemeint ist?


----------



## colormix (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was quatscht Du eigentlich immer von "einem TV-Sender"? Ist Dir eigentlich klar, was mit Sky gemeint ist?



Wenn du nicht lesen kannst dafür kann ich doch nichts, 
der TE will nur  die  Sport Sender in der Gartenlaube kucken .


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Ach so, "die Sportsender" sind also "ein Sender"? Es läuft ja zum Glück auch immer nur ein Spiel gleichzeitig.  Davon abgesehen: Das ist doch überhaupt gar nicht Dein Problem, was oder wie viel er mit dem Teil schaut. Er will Bundesliga im Garten gucken. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dafür braucht er Sky in der Gartenlaube und keinen Menschen interessiert es, ob  Dir das zu viel Aufwand wäre.

Btw: Mit dem lesen solltest gerade Du Dich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## fipS09 (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> nur um einen TV Sender zu sehen würde ich nicht so ein großen Aufwand machen für die Gartenlaube , zu hause ist was anderes .


Wo besteht denn der große Aufwand darin einen Receiver zu kaufen? Das ist ein Besuch im Fachhandel oder gefühlte 5 Klicks im Internet.


----------



## BigBoymann (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Was geht denn hier ab? 

Zwei Tage nicht geguckt und die Leute gehen sich an die Gurgel. 

Ich habe in der Gartenlaube einen Beamer mit Leinwand und der Beamer hat keinen eingebauten Receiver irgendeiner Art. Da ich schon zwei SAT Receiver versucht habe, die jeweils einen Schacht hatten, wo Sky aber nicht entschlüsselt wurde habe ich gedacht ich frag Mal nach einem günstigen Receiver der das CI+ Modul von Sky lesen kann. 
Das mein Eingangspost so mißverstanden werden kann war mir leider nicht klar, daher sorry dafür.


----------



## fipS09 (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das mein Eingangspost so mißverstanden werden kann war mir leider nicht klar, daher sorry dafür.


Ohne das hier weiter anfeuern zu wollen: Das lag nicht an deinem Eingangspost, der war schon verständlich


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es nochmal  Er hat keinen "Sky Zwangs Kasten" sondern nur das CI+ Modul. Lies nochmal diesen Satz hier:
> 
> Der TV im Wohnzimmer hat einen CI+ Schacht -> Er steckt das Modul einfach rein und schaut
> Der TV im Gartenhaus hat offenbar KEINEN CI+ Schacht -> Er braucht DORT einen Receiver



Ich möchte diesen Post hier einfach nochmal positiv hervorheben, Respekt fuer so viel geduldige erklaerbereitschaft. 

Damit hat es dann auch wirklich jedes Kleinkind verstehen Koennen


----------



## colormix (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wo besteht denn der große Aufwand darin einen Receiver zu kaufen? Das ist ein Besuch im Fachhandel oder gefühlte 5 Klicks im Internet.



Damit war auch nur gemeint es muss ja nich gleich ein  programmierbaren Modul sein , einen einfaches  nehmen  reicht     zum kucken wenn man nicht aufnahmen will .


----------



## BigBoymann (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*



colormix schrieb:


> Damit war auch nur gemeint es muss ja nich gleich ein  programmierbaren Modul sein , einen einfaches  nehmen  reicht     zum kucken wenn man nicht aufnahmen will .



Es geht nicht um ein programmierbares Modul, seit zwei Jahren sind die Karten von Sky mit der Hardware gepaart. Entweder nutzt du das von Sky übersendete CI+ Modul (gibt es nur auf Nachfrage) oder den Sky Receiver. Da mein TV ( stell dir vor, keine 32" Röhre) im Wohnzimmer einen CI+ Schacht hat und ich keinen Receiver möchte, habe ich das Modul gewählt. 

Jetzt will ich aber in der Gartenlaube Fussball schauen und suche schlicht einen günstigen Receiver der das CI+ Modul samt gepairter Sky Karte unterstützt.


----------



## colormix (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Das war auch in deinem anfangs Post etwas  unübersichtlich ,
jeder  Elektro- Fachmarkt wie Saturn, Media Markt und Conrad hat mindestens einen DVB-S2 Receiver mit CI+.

Zuhause mit Receiver aufnahmen Sky das  geht angeblich noch mit den entsprechend Modul ,  Links da zu sind hier Verboten   mal googlen .
Wenn du eien Guten Receiver für zu hause suchst ,
VU+ , Technisat STC,  TechniCorder ISIO SC .


----------



## stevie4one (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Zum Thema Sky: Aufnahmen mit dem Sky-CI+ Modul sind nicht möglich, das verhindert gerade das CI*+*. Die Sky-Karten funktionieren aktuell auch in keinem anderen CAM (sofern gepairt). Sky hell zu bekommen, ist aktuell nur mit original SKY-Hardware möglich (Receiver oder Modul, falls Karte gepairt). Mit dem Sky-Receiver sind Aufnahmen möglich. Ungepairte Karten sind In Linux-Boxen via Oscam hell zu bekommen. Allerdings dürfte es keine ungepairten Karten mehr geben. Sky versendet keine ungepairten Karten mehr und die bei Kunden befindlichen Karten dürften alle zwangsgepairt sein. Pairing = Zwangsheirat zwischen Sky-Karte und Sky-Hardware.

Er braucht keinen Receiver für zuhause, sondern einen für den Garten, günstig, weil lediglich geschaut werden soll. Ich persönlich habe nur Technisat-Geräte im Einsatz (ISIO S, S3 ISIO und HD8+).


----------



## colormix (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: DVB-S2 Receiver für Sky CI+ Modul*

Er will ja in der Gartenlaube nicht aufnahmen nur kucken .
Für Sky hatte ich mich auch mal interessiert und als die mit ihren 0815 Zwang Kisten kamen ohne  Display mit Kringel in der Mitte zur Beruhigung wenn was  nicht  funktioniert ,
Bundesliga Live habe ich vor kurzen über HD  Plus geschaut.


----------

